# Innotek Customer Service



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

The remote on my 2 year old Innotek system stopped working...the internal connection to the antenna broke. Innotek has a three year warranty, so I called their customer service line. They stopped making this particular series of collars, but are sending a free replacement upgrade to the new rechargable model. And even going so far as to send pre-paid postage for me to send the old collar back. 

They were very pleasant on the phone, didn't try to second-guess me or anything. Whole conversation was less than ten minutes. 

I'm hoping the new system is more durable than the last. But at least they stand behind their products!


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I also had a problem with one of their products "dog containment system" Was mailed another one, no charge. Has worked great ever since. I agree, excellent customer service! Now days that seems rare.


----------

